# Haku's new trick!



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ha Ha Ha, that is soooo cute !


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So cute, including the assistants...........but until my Babykins has the ability to sort, fold and put away the laundry for me, I'm keeping things like socks away from her. So I'm confused as to what you were going to have Haku do with socks?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys.
I just wanted to teach him to pick up a sock (and eventually other items) and put them into a basket or bin.


----------

